# oil for 300 fortrax



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

can someone tell me if good ole 10w30 is good enough for theses machines....A friend has one that he has rode thousands of miles on in three years that hasn't changed his oil:thinking: now he wants to chang it


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it'll quit runnin if you change it now!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

LoL that is funny better flush it with k1 
Honda 300 is one tough cookie you can run any oil in them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

10-40 in engine and transfer case and reg gear oil thickest you can find in the diffs


----------

